# Quick Homebrew Test



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

when looking on posts on here I thought I would give a quick bash on homebrewing lol so heres what I had

Started off with 2 waxes and vanilla extract and a red dye









Then cause I am from wigan I chopped it all up and put it in a pie casing then started boiling it









Then after its boiled and vanilla and dye was added to it I put in a container to let cool.









once its cool and ready to use I will do a test panal and see what results I get


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you really let it boil?

That could oxidise some of the wax content, which is a very bad thing.
Did it look alright after cooling?

Curious to see how it performs in practise. Love to see the update.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

the simonz will kill the smell i reckon did with mine gives it a strange smell


----------

